

Algorithm for GeoLocation - reevik

What is the best way to geolocate an IP address. I see various websites which offer such services and wanted to know how it is done.
======
sfall
its not an algorithm, it is database lookup

------
hackerking
sfall, yea thats true, just a giant lookup table of i.p address to location
and longatude, latitude cooridates

